# "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Anno 2205 ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## XmuhX (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Interessant zu lesen 

Hatte auch Gelegenheit ANNO 2205 anzuspielen.
Es sieht zwar gut aus das Game, aber es spielt sich meiner Meinung nach recht langweilig und irgendwie wird alles im schachbrettmanier einfach nur hingeklatscht!
Auch die Actionparts/Missionen sind nur Lückenfüller und geben mir nichts!

Da wäre mir ein ein Mittelalter-ANNO in diesem Stil lieber.


----------



## Nazzy (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Ansich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber ich habe auch mehr erwartet.  Für Aufbauspieler, die kein " Stress " haben wollen, ist es aber genau das richtige.


----------



## Pu244 (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Naja,
sie haben die Zufallskarten gestrichen und quasi nur die Kampange ermöglicht. Wie sich das auf die Wiederspielbarkeit Auswirken wird muß sich erst noch zeigen. Ich vermute das ich die je 1000h+ von Anno 1701, 1404 und 2070 nicht erreichen werde.

Bei den krassen Leistungseinbrüchen hoffe ich das mit neuen Treibern und Patches bald Abholfe geschaffen wird, sonst können sich die Nvidiafanboys weiterhin freuen das es ein Spiel gibt das nur auf ihren neuen Karten besser läuft, das nutzt mir mit meiner GTX 670 allerdings wenig.

Alles in allem schön das es ein neues Anno gibt, ein paar Fragezeichen bleiben aber dennoch.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Also für mich ist anno 2205 ein gutes spiel, was vielleicht bei einen sale meines werden könnte
Spielerisch ein ticken besser als anno 2070 (aufgeräumteres menü)
Und ich finde anno2070 schon sehr gut
 performance, leider hat bluebyte die shader dazu mißbraucht tesselation in übermaß anzuwenden
Die texturen sind etwas stark komprimiert was man an den boden texturen genau sieht
warum der titel so extrem viel vram frißt liegt schlicht an den kantenglättung und tesselation
shader niedrig bringt stolze 150% mehr leistung
anno typisch bricht das spiel  gern bei hoher cpu last ein bei mir 50% von 60 auf 30fps in bewegung der kamera 20fps
Was aber an einen rts recht egal ist.
Die kampf missionen sind eine nette ergänzung
Und das man geführt wird ist sehr lobenswert
hinweise woran es fehlt das war immer ein Problem in anno
einmal nicht aufgepasst und man versank in schulden. Wo dann nur handel helfen kann.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Anno 2205 geht mir genau wie Anno 2070 am Arsch vorbei. Dieses Zukunfts-Setting reizt mich hier kein Bisschen!


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> hinweise woran es fehlt das war immer ein Problem in anno
> einmal nicht aufgepasst und man versank in schulden. Wo dann nur handel helfen kann.



Fand ich bei 2070 jetzt nicht.
 Da hast du ab Ings so viel Kohle gescheffelt, dass du ein Geldverbrennungskraftwerk zur Stromversorgung bauen könntest.


----------



## HenryChinaski (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Uplay...


----------



## Pu244 (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fand ich bei 2070 jetzt nicht.
> Da hast du ab Ings so viel Kohle gescheffelt, dass du ein Geldverbrennungskraftwerk zur Stromversorgung bauen könntest.



Man muß natürlich ersteinmal durchschauen wie die Sache läuft. Generell gilt: viel Bevölkerung gleich viel Geld. Dann müssen die Bedürfnisse noch möglichst gut befriedigt werden, besonders die Angestellten zahlen in großen Mengen teilweise fast keine Steuern, wenn sie nicht mit Essen und Lifestyle versorgt werden. Zuletzt sollte man sich noch Auf Produktionssteigerungsitems konzentrieren um die Überschüsse (möglich die bevorzugten Waren der Handelspartner) zu verkaufen. Das wichtigste zuletzt: man muß die Verhältnisse, welche die Produktionsstätten benötigen, kennen. Wer nicht weiß das ein Stahlwerk mit je zwei Bergwerken und Eisenschmelzen versorgt wird, ist so gut wie verloren. Leider gibt es im Spiel selbst keine Hinweise, das ist im neuen Anno besser geregelt. Wenn man all das berücksichtigt hat kann eigentlich wenig schief gehen.


----------



## Bogo36 (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Mal an die Redakteure: Ein Crack würde für euch nicht in Frage kommen? Wenn nein, warum?
Also wegen Uplay, DRM etc.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Also zur Meinung von Redakteur Nr. 3 fehlen mir einfach die Worte. Mit Verstand oder Vernunft hat das leider nichts mehr zu tun, das ist eine sinnlos zusammengereimte Dogmatik...


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Man muß natürlich ersteinmal durchschauen wie die Sache läuft. Generell gilt: viel Bevölkerung gleich viel Geld. Dann müssen die Bedürfnisse noch möglichst gut befriedigt werden, besonders die Angestellten zahlen in großen Mengen teilweise fast keine Steuern, wenn sie nicht mit Essen und Lifestyle versorgt werden. Zuletzt sollte man sich noch Auf Produktionssteigerungsitems konzentrieren um die Überschüsse (möglich die bevorzugten Waren der Handelspartner) zu verkaufen. Das wichtigste zuletzt: man muß die Verhältnisse, welche die Produktionsstätten benötigen, kennen. Wer nicht weiß das ein Stahlwerk mit je zwei Bergwerken und Eisenschmelzen versorgt wird, ist so gut wie verloren. Leider gibt es im Spiel selbst keine Hinweise, das ist im neuen Anno besser geregelt. Wenn man all das berücksichtigt hat kann eigentlich wenig schief gehen.



Aber gerade das machte Anno immer aus. Dass du eben schaust, wo die Produktion hakt und wo du noch mehr Betriebe brauchst.
Und bei 100k Einwohnern spielt es keine Rolle mehr, ob du nun 4 oder 10 Stahlwerke am Laufen hast oder ob 8 davon herumstehen.
Du machst da in der Minute 50k Kohle, also schenken. 
Gerade die forscher zahlen im Vergleich zu den Laboranten eine Menge an Kohle, daher kann man die schnell hochziehen.
Und selbst wenn die Ings noch keine Voll Versorgung haben, zahlen die deutlich mehr als voll versorge Angestellte.
Du musst mal auf Bevölkerungswachstum bauen und nicht versuchen, irgendwie mit 10.000 Leuten hinzukommen. 

Anno 2205 sagt mir in der aktuellen Form jedenfalls nicht zu. Da muss ich noch auf die Tools warten, damit man das Spiel modden kann. Die alten Tools funktionieren leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Mal an die Redakteure: Ein Crack würde für euch nicht in Frage kommen? Wenn nein, warum?
> Also wegen Uplay, DRM etc.


Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, ein Redakteur würde öffentlich einen Crack befürworten.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, ein Redakteur würde öffentlich einen Crack befürworten.



Zumal es dafür keinerlei Grund gibt...


----------



## Birdy84 (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Zumal es dafür keinerlei Grund gibt...


Sofern die DRM Clients mitspielen, wohl nicht.


----------



## drumbomb (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Vor dem Kauf ist ein Blick in die Steam Kommentare durchaus zu empfehlen, diese wirken sich schon sehr negativ auf die Kaufentscheidung aus, dazu noch die Zeile mit dem UPlay Launcher und es ist klar, dass wieder einmal ein Anno Spiel ungespielt an einem vorbeizieht. Ich muss allerdings gestehen, wenn man solche Zeilen liest, ist es nicht weiter tragisch:

..is it still an Anno game if you:

- Remove fertilities.
- Simplify trade > remove vehicles, time delays, v. little need to buy or sell in the game.
- Remove disasters. 
- Have unlimited resources.
- Remove research, vehicle and warehouse upgrades. 
- Remove choice of factions. 
- Remove pollution. 
- Give player ability to freely move all buildings without penalty.
- Remove combat defensive, offensive building and strategy from main game (have an RTS mini-game instead)
- Remove Multiplayer.
- Remove randomised maps and challenges.

Da muss man schon sagen, bei Einschlafproblemen reicht das abendliche Fernsehprogramm, da muss man sich nicht noch extra einen Spieltitel aus der Premium Preisklasse kaufen.


----------



## D0pefish (7. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Habt ihr auch alle brav pro Stunde 15 Minuten Pause gemacht? Nein, bitte nicht ständig "+" drücken. Das zählt nicht und ist eindeutig eine unkontrollierte Bewegung und ihr wisst ja aus der Belehrung was das bedeutet: nichts wie auf zum Arzt!
Anno ist einfach nur lahhm und Anno 2205 ist noch lahhhhmer aber hey, zur Abwechslung stößt man die selbstlaufende Simulation halt mal an und betropft das überhitzte Belohnungssystem. Selbst eine Katze mit etwas PC-Erfahrung hätte keinerlei Probleme erfolgreich den Mond zu besiedeln. Meine hat leider Epilepsie und verdreht schon bei der Warnmeldung die Augen, dem Hund als erfahrenem Ersatztester fehlt ein ansprechender Soundtrack, damit er nicht nach fünf Minuten anfängt herumzudösen. Echte Fans wird das alles nicht abschrecken. Ich werde es irgendwann einmal als Zehntelpreisspiel erstehen, mit allen Patches bis v1.99 und DLC's bis zum Abwinken. Nein, jetzt blos nicht winken. Die Notaufnahme für unfertige PC-Spiele ist ausgelastet.


----------



## Pu244 (8. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



drumbomb schrieb:


> Da muss man schon sagen, bei Einschlafproblemen reicht das abendliche Fernsehprogramm, da muss man sich nicht noch extra einen Spieltitel aus der Premium Preisklasse kaufen.



Gar so schlimm ist es  nun auch nicht (zumindest bei mir momentan). So wie es aussieht hat Anno 2205 die umfangreichte Kampange bisher, der Nachteil ist das es sonst nichts weiter gibt. Allerdings reden wir von dem Luxus daqs ein 1000h+ Spiel zu einem 100h+ Spiel geworden ist, immernoch recht viel im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen. Ich persönlich gebe dem Spiel eine Chance, auch was den Wiederspielenswert betrifft und hoffe auf das Addon oder gleich auf einen vernünftigen Nachfolger, sonst bleiben immernoch die genialen letzten Teile 1404 und 2070 ARRC.


----------



## Lelwani (8. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja,
> sie haben die Zufallskarten gestrichen und quasi nur die Kampange ermöglicht. Wie sich das auf die Wiederspielbarkeit Auswirken wird muß sich erst noch zeigen. Ich vermute das ich die je 1000h+ von Anno 1701, 1404 und 2070 nicht erreichen werde.
> 
> Bei den krassen Leistungseinbrüchen hoffe ich das mit neuen Treibern und Patches bald Abholfe geschaffen wird, sonst können sich die Nvidiafanboys weiterhin freuen das es ein Spiel gibt das nur auf ihren neuen Karten besser läuft, das nutzt mir mit meiner GTX 670 allerdings wenig.
> ...




welche leistungseinbrüche?  Ich spiele es auf einer GTX 470 die ja nu nochn paar tage älter is und leistungseinbrüche sind mir ein fremdwort


Naja sind wir mal ganz ehrlich Anno's im mittelalter gibs mehr als genug wer das will soll die alten teile spielen.

Anno im Weltraum richtig konsequent umgesetzt wäre schon klasse aber da fehlt mir bei 2070 und auch bei 2205 einfach das letzte bischen zb vom Mond dann ins all starten und da dann andere Völker treffen.... neue länder neue welten etc

Aber um mal auf 2205 zurückzukommen ich finde das spiel macht den selben fehler wie EA's SimCity  ein klasse spiel aufs wesentliche zusammengestrichen , viel zukleine karten keine freiheiten mehr beim inselbau  endlospiel ?! 
wo is das


und das schlimmste ein Anno mit nur 3 karten ... was soll die schei*e mal ganz ehrlich


----------



## Pu244 (8. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Lelwani schrieb:


> welche leistungseinbrüche?  Ich spiele es auf einer GTX 470 die ja nu nochn paar tage älter is und leistungseinbrüche sind mir ein fremdwort



Ich rede davon das die Maxwellkarten extrem gut abschneiden und alle anderen Karten (incl. Kepler) verhältnismäßig schlecht. So ist eine GTX 960 mehr als 50% schneller als meine GTX 670, obwohl normalerweise beide nahezu gleich schnell sind.



Lelwani schrieb:


> Naja sind wir mal ganz ehrlich Anno's im mittelalter gibs mehr als genug wer das will soll die alten teile spielen.



1602 und 1503 sind in 2D, 1701 hat von der Bedienung her reichlich Staub angesetzt und auch 1404 fehlt in einigen Punkten das gewisse etwas, es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit für ein Vergangenheitsanno.


----------



## Lelwani (8. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich rede davon das die Maxwellkarten extrem gut abschneiden und alle anderen Karten (incl. Kepler) verhältnismäßig schlecht. So ist eine GTX 960 mehr als 50% schneller als meine GTX 670, obwohl normalerweise beide nahezu gleich schnell sind.



mmh ein neues spiel was auf neue karten optimiert is... was erlauben die sich nur 

ich habe hier eine gtx 470 und eine gtx 960 beide können es nicht in ultra flüssig darstellen bei FHD, bei der einen verständlich bei der anderen wundert es mich dann doch schon etwas , also gehe ich davon aus das es auch auf den neuen nvidias nich unbedingt super optimiert is .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. November 2015)

*AW: "Anno 2205 ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Mal an die Redakteure: Ein Crack würde für euch nicht in Frage kommen? Wenn nein, warum?
> Also wegen Uplay, DRM etc.



Für mich persönlich kommen Cracks nicht in Frage. Vom rechtlichen Punkt ganz abgesehen gibt es noch genug Spiele, die ich spielen möchte, ich aus Zeitmangel aber nicht spielen kann. Ein Titel, bei dem ich erst einmal Recherche- und Bastelaufwand treiben und gegebenenfalls Virusinfektionen riskieren muss, um ihn so spielen zu können wie ich möchte, reiht sich in dieser Liste sehr weit unten ein. Zumal  die Botschaft "DRM? Kauf ich nicht" an den Publisher verloren geht, wenn ich's doch kaufe.
Vereinzelt gibt es Spiele, die ich so interessant finde, dass ich DRM in kauf nehme (Portal, Alien Isolation). Aber bevor ich Anno 2205 kaufe und cracke wühle ich erstmal im Pile of Shame. Da müsste noch irgendwo eine Cover-DVD mit 1701 liegen.


----------

